# Which Plants To Get...



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

First off im not sure if this is in the correct section... since i will be asking about fake plants.

I am wondering what sorta plants is best for my piranha tank. It is 55gals and i will be getting RBP. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

If their fake get whatever ones you want. Personally I prefer the silk fabric plants over the hard plastic ones. They look more natural to me.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

XiDiS said:


> First off im not sure if this is in the correct section... since i will be asking about fake plants.
> 
> I am wondering what sorta plants is best for my piranha tank. It is 55gals and i will be getting RBP. Thanks in advance.


if you get fake plants i would get ones like amazon swords in different sizes the large plants in the back the medium plant in the middle and so on and those small grass foreground plants..any plant that you think looks good if they are fake there is no requirements..peace


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

ksls said:


> If their fake get whatever ones you want. Personally I prefer the silk fabric plants over the hard plastic ones. They look more natural to me.


I agree 100%. The silk ones look much better. Also shop around online. The hard plastics sell for 6$ in LFS while they are around 1.50$ online. Don't make the same mistake I did. I've used kens fish multiple times maybe check there.


----------

